
Health Care suggestions in SF? - evantahler
I&#x27;m quitting my job to start a company! Yay!<p>Any suggestions for a healthy 30-something US citizen on buying health care for himself in SF?  Any horror stories with Kaiser?  Is keeping a PPO (so I can stick with 1Medical) worth it?
======
kogir
Make sure keeping your old insurance via COBRA isn't the right choice. That's
what I did. Comparable plan on my own would be much more expensive.

